# Help me find a Soundtrack PLEASE



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Soundtrack from the Move 
Patch Adams. 
I've searched Google 
And heard all of the songs. 
The particular one isn't there. 

The part of the of the movie is 

When Patch Adams goes to the Hospital with Balloons and makes the elderly happy. 
Please help me.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Nov 23, 2019)

childrens ward marc shaiman


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 23, 2019)

No my friend it's not that. 
The closest I've gotten was "Ranch Reveal"

The clip is here. 
Norman.


----------

